# Best computer for editing R5 video



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 2, 2020)

From the tests I have seen, there doesn't seem to be an affordable (or even expensive) computer that can handle the highest quality modes of R5 video for editing.

Apparently the latest iPad pro has a new generation processor that can handle the files better than a desktop machine?

When will these new generation of processors be available in a desktop system?

How is everyone else planning to spec their machines for R5 video editing duties?


----------



## TomR (Aug 2, 2020)

the ipad pro apparently


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 2, 2020)

It’s just the gpu that you might change, and it’s the gpu I think on the iPads that support h265 at 422 whereas I think most current gfx cards stop at 420 h265 support.

New Nvidia and AMD cards this fall, which may well solve. Also perhaps some high end cards can do it today. Software decode in cpu will be slower and apparently requires you generating proxies (spot the guy who doesn’t do much video editing)...

One of the other recent threads here has a video link to YT which explains it better (only watch the follow up)...


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 2, 2020)

A chip similar to the iPad Pro will be in the ARM based Macs by the years end. Any model Mac Pro with the Afterburner card can handle it too, you just need to convert the footage to ProRes first.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 3, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> It’s just the gpu that you might change, and it’s the gpu I think on the iPads that support h265 at 422 whereas I think most current gfx cards stop at 420 h265 support.
> 
> New Nvidia and AMD cards this fall, which may well solve. Also perhaps some high end cards can do it today. Software decode in cpu will be slower and apparently requires you generating proxies (spot the guy who doesn’t do much video editing)...
> 
> One of the other recent threads here has a video link to YT which explains it better (only watch the follow up)...


I am a PC user so I will have to keep my eyes open for these new cards... apple is just too expensive for me


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 3, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I am a PC user so I will have to keep my eyes open for these new cards... apple is just too expensive for me


The link may change, but here is the current Nvidia matrix









Video Encode and Decode GPU Support Matrix


Find the related video encoding and decoding support for all NVIDIA GPU products.




developer.nvidia.com





Apparently we just need to wait for 4:2:2 x265 then things are better. I'm hoping when they (Video Editing) produce the final output they are not using the HW encoding as my experience has found it's not quite as good - although every generation improves this.



Codebunny said:


> A chip similar to the iPad Pro will be in the ARM based Macs by the years end. Any model Mac Pro with the Afterburner card can handle it too, you just need to convert the footage to ProRes first.



Well you have multiple chips in fact - the Big Arm Chips as CPU, the little Arm Chips - low power mode CPU, and the GPU. Believe like the PC, it is the GPU doing the h265 support - hence the cheaper solution may be an upgraded Graphics card (when the price has come down as no doubt the GTX 3xxx range will be expensive when launched)....


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Aug 3, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> From the tests I have seen, there doesn't seem to be an affordable (or even expensive) computer that can handle the highest quality modes of R5 video for editing.
> 
> Apparently the latest iPad pro has a new generation processor that can handle the files better than a desktop machine?
> 
> ...



If you want "the best" for your R5 videos (per your title), then I would humbly suggest you look at the following I've specc'd for you:




Note, I HAVE included the wheels kit for you (a mere £400 plus 20% VAT), but have left out AppleCare+ for you to decide. It does only include 8TB storage, so don't shoot too much. All in, only £53,299 !!  (If you live in the States, you may be able to purchase at a lower cost). 

I appreciate others may have more sensible suggestions, I just couldn't resist - apologies.


----------



## mkamelg (Aug 3, 2020)

Free hints caught in the comments posted below the video.



> Hamish Snell: What’s crazy is that this footage plays back with zero issues on an *iPad Pro* with LumaFusion...





> Andrea Turbolz: Wrong test. Throw all 8K and 4K 120 fps in a *iPadPro 2018 or 2020* in Lumafusion . Please test it. I think it could “work” (in a 4K timeline of course).





> Justice Moody: LumaFusion on my iPad edits better than your $15K machine.





> Waynos Fotos: I will just be boring and edit my 1080p...... on Lumafusion. No jitters, hmmmm





> Rocky Cola: Ok. So I just downloaded the 8k RAW Files that Max used. I also downloaded the 4K Files with the lady with sunglasses on the beach. They are 4k H.265 slowed down by the camera. I put them into Resolve on my 2019 MacPro with 16 Cores, and 128GB Memory. I have the Vega Pro 2 Card. I was able to put them on a 4k Timeline and was able to easily skim the whole timeline immediately. I also was able to play any of the files immediately with no frame drops in the entire timeline The whole timeline of the 8K Raw clips, and the 4k H.265 clips is about 4 and 1/2 minutes. It was perfectly smooth. Maybe because I have the 4TB Apple internal SSD on my MacPro, and that thing is crazy fast, it is able to handle these files faster. I don't know. But, I have to say- this was simply no different than my XT-4 10Bit H.265 4.2.0 files I use everyday. Hope that helps people. Oh - And the footage is amazing. Sharp and the roll offs are incredible. The 8K Raw video is so easy to edit with the Camera Raw settings in Resolve. It's like using a high end Cinema Camera.





> Von Darnell: Hi Rocky, can you share the full specs of your Mac Pro? I have an R5 on preorder, and have been waiting to upgrade to the MacPro.





> Rocky Cola: Von Darnell *It’s the 2109 16 core model. It has 128GB of Ram, 4TB Apple Ssd, Radeon Pro Vega 2 with 32 gb memory.* I also ran this on my *2020 16 inch MacBook Pro with the 8 core intel i9 chip and the 5600M video card*, and it needed about 60 seconds to render the files on the 4 minute timeline and it played it perfectly as well. These are my experiences. In addition, Camera Labs has an 8k 25P all intra h.265 file available for download on its website, and that plays and is editable pretty quickly on both of my systems in Resolve. Bottom line, at least for me all of these files performed perfectly reasonably on my systems. Not much different than I see with my Fuji 10bit h.265 4K files.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 4, 2020)

mkamelg said:


> Free hints caught in the comments posted below the video.


Interesting, thank you! I won't be buying any apple products, but this does help some..


----------

